# 8º Aniversário do MeteoPT



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2013 às 00:00)

*8º ANIVERSÁRIO*





Mais uma vez, neste dia, celebramos a evolução e crescimento deste espaço, enquanto comunidade e fenómeno social. Novamente, quero deixar a minha gratidão a todos vós pelo acompanhamento, sempre vívido, não deixando o _bicho_ que nos une morrer, ou sequer sentir qualquer dificuldade técnica... Têm sido anos de puro prazer, demonstrando que a meteorologia não vive apenas de tempestades ou eventos singulares, mas de todo um acompanhamento permanente de observação e contemplação.

Que em 2014 se celebre o 9º, em 2024 o 19º, e em 2054 (se ainda existir internet) o 49º! 

​


----------



## eFePe (26 Ago 2013 às 00:19)

Olá,

Parabéns por este espaço, pelo que ele tem sido e pelo que ele será. 
Para mim, é sitio da internet onde todos os dias páro.
Um brinde, pois então...    

efepe


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2013 às 00:30)

Muitos parabéns a toda esta comunidade e à nossa administração/moderação que mantém isto tudo a funcionar 

Já cá estou desde 2007, faço em Outubro 6 anos que visito esta nossa fantástica casa da meteorologia .


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2013 às 00:35)

Parabéns aos fundadores, administração e moderadores, a toda a comunidade deste maravilhoso meteopt.com... Bem hajam
Todos os dias venho cá ver novidades, participar com comentários e ver modelos e previsões.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2013 às 07:57)

Parabéns a todos os que pertencem a esta casa


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2013 às 08:32)

Muitos parabéns a esta Comunidade e que longos anos tenha de vida!


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Ago 2013 às 09:21)

Parabéns Meteo + 1 Ano de vida


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2013 às 10:29)

Muitos Parabéns a este forum que tem divulgado a meteorologia de uma forma simples mas eficaz.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Ago 2013 às 11:01)

Parabéns


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2013 às 11:19)

Os meus parabéns a todos quantos tornam possível a existência do MeteoPT


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2013 às 11:19)

A criança já vai ficando crescida ...então muitos parabéns  há nossa comunidade MeteoPT ,enquanto puder...sempre presente .


----------



## ijv (26 Ago 2013 às 11:26)

Parabéns por mais um ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2013 às 11:39)

Muitos parabéns por mais um ano de vida.
Forum de excelência, que assim continue.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2013 às 15:11)

Parabéns por mais um ano, e que venham muitos mais de meteoloucura e discussão.


----------



## CptRena (26 Ago 2013 às 15:30)

Parabéns à comunidade meteoPT


----------



## Hazores (26 Ago 2013 às 15:33)

Apesar de nos últimos tempos andar um pouco mais afastado, não deixo lá de vez enquando dar um olhadela aqui no fórum...
Foi aqui que apercebi-me que afinal não era o único a olhar as nuvens....
PARABÉNS Meteopt!


----------



## Mago (26 Ago 2013 às 15:45)

Parabéns a todos os que contribuem para este fórum já de referência no mundo na meteorologia... Desejo muitos anos de Vida!


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2013 às 17:58)

Apesar de pouco participar ultimamente , não deixo de visitar diariamente este menino que já é quase um homem sim porque nem todos com 8 anos de idade são como este senhor; Ele é conhecido pelos jornais , pelo Facebook , pelo Twitter, no estrangeiro , aparece nos telejornais , ele aparece mesmo em autocolantes , não é racista nem escolhe crenças , é amigo de todos os que o respeitam e bem tolerante ,é bom professor como bom receptor, até anda na boca do povo e até no youtube.
Mas este senhor não trabalha sozinho , com ele trabalha uma grande equipa , uma equipa que dá tudo o que pode em troca de nada apenas de partilha, uma equipa constituída por administradores , moderadores , e todos os que com ele colaboram nós os membros.

vejam lá se não é verdade o que eu digo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpSmeDcz3xU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUf-1qaYdfRRLPG4YQF_ghag





http://www.meteopt.com/forum/newsletter/reportagemsic/newsletter.html

https://www.facebook.com/MeteoPTcom?fref=ts^

https://twitter.com/Meteopt

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/16/


Ao


----------



## Redfish (26 Ago 2013 às 17:59)

Saudações meteorológicas a toda a comunidade MeteoPT...

Que este site se mantenha por muitos e longos anos....


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2013 às 18:36)

Parabéns meteopt e a quem decidiu realizar este forum, e um abraso a toda esta comunidade


----------



## filipept (26 Ago 2013 às 19:10)

Quem diria que um projecto como este, que já passou por muito, tenha já oito anos e muitos mais se esperam pela frente. É apenas possível devido ao esforço e dedicação de muitas pessoas. 

Muitos parabéns Meteopt! 

Claro está que é para todos aqueles que dedicam muito do seu tempo para que nós possamos ter o prazer de cá vir todos os dias visitar este fórum de grande importância.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Ago 2013 às 19:38)

Parabéns MeteoPT !


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Ago 2013 às 21:29)

Parabéns aos criadores deste ótimo espaço e a toda comunidade.  Espero que o meteopt.com dure muitos anos, e que com ele possamos partilhar e aprender assuntos novos.


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2013 às 22:06)

Muitos Parabéns Meteopt!!!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Ago 2013 às 22:50)

E vão 8! Oito importantes anos na evolução da "meteorologia amadora" em Portugal! Oito anos em que o próprio fórum sofreu uma evolução muito significativa, tanto em termos de qualidade, como em termos de quantidade de membros. Desses 8, eu já cá ando há mais de 5, e da simples curiosidade, cresceu em mim muito mais conhecimento e interesse por este maravilhoso tema que é a meteorologia. É graças ao fórum que aprendi muitas matérias meteorológicas, incentivou-me a instalar já 2 estações meteorológicas, a divulgar os dados num site, a viver a meteorologia como uma das componentes importantes da minha vida.

Agradeço desde já a toda a equipa que permite que o fórum se mantenha vivo, desenvolto, já numa fase de maturidade assinalável, e que evolui diariamente no sentido da melhoria contínua do mesmo! Sem vocês nada disto seria possível!

Agradeço também a todos os membros que, com todos os contributos aqui deixados diariamente, também contribuem inequivocamente para que este fórum se mantenha uma marco importante em Portugal, no que à meteorologia (e não só) diz respeito!

São 8, esperemos todos andar por cá daqui a outros 80, pelo menos!

MUITOS PARABÉNS METEOPT!

PS: E como 8 até é um número redondinho...é pá... isto calhava mesmo bem era uma Mega Jantarada METEOPT para celebrarmos isto condignamente!


----------



## fishisco (26 Ago 2013 às 23:33)

uma grande chuva de aplausos para todos aqueles que fazem deste forum o mais quente da net mundial  sem grandes correntes de ar frio


----------



## iceworld (26 Ago 2013 às 23:37)

Parabéns Meteopt!!
Obrigado a todos os que contribuem para a manutenção deste espaço sagrado.


----------



## actioman (27 Ago 2013 às 00:07)

Não podia deixar de celebrar com toda esta extensa comunidade de amantes da meteorologia e seus mais diversos fenómenos por mais um ano de vida desta nossa casa.

Parabéns MeteoPT e parabéns à equipa dedicada que tanto tem dado e continua a dar pela meteorologia amadora no nosso país!
Continuo a acreditar que uma das nossas mais valias é estar um de nós em quase todos os lugares, podendo assim esquadrinhar cada recanto dos nossos céus, observando e registando tudo o que meteorológicamente e não só por cá se passa. Temos um clima um pouco monótono é certo, mas vibramos de tal forma com tudo o que sucede que com o nosso entusiasmo ofuscamos essa monotonia meteorológica.

Muito obrigado por tudo!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2013 às 00:10)

Muitos Parabéns Meteopt!!!

Vocês são um máximo!!! Têm um forum muito elaborado e esclarecedor, graças as vossas dicas levaram a que escolhesse uma excelente Estação Meteorológica aos 15 anos de idade(neste momento tenho 17 anos).


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2013 às 00:29)

Epá...que SAFANÃO na consciência eu levei há minutos!

Que vergonha, deixei passar em claro um momento destes. Não se faz...

Quero aqui deixar os meus sinceros parabéns a toda a comunidade METEOPT, bem como aos visitantes deste fórum.
Uma palavra especial de apreço aos fundadores\mentores e aos líderes deste projecto. Espero que todos continuem a fazer parte desta "família" por muitos e muitos anos.

Feliz aniversário!


----------



## Z13 (27 Ago 2013 às 10:02)

Parabéns a todos!! 

Administradores, moderadores, membros e visitantes! 

Uma família... é o que somos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2013 às 11:40)

Parabéns Meteopt!!!



A ver se a malta faz um encontro aqui no Algarve que já se merecia  !!

Aos Admin, Moderadores, Membros a continuação de bom trabalho para que a evolução seja tão prospera como tem sido!!

Mais uma vez, os meus sinceros Parabéns por este projecto magnifico!!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2013 às 20:21)

Parabéns aos iluminados que tiveram a belíssima ideia de criar esta comunidade tão promissora, e de lavrar esta semente com tanto carinho e afinco.

Continuem e continuemos este belo trabalho, e que façamos desta a maior comunidade de Portugal! Em frente é o caminho. Parabéns!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2013 às 09:01)

Muitos parabéns Meteopt, muitos parabéns a todos nos, e a quem anda a fazer figuras por ele  .


----------

